# Program Comparison Table: DVC to Hilton Grand Vacations



## BeoBob (Aug 27, 2021)

Hello, all. I'm a first-time thread contributor- be gentle ;-)

There may not be a lot of people who own at DVC but might be thinking about buying into Hilton's timeshare program (Hilton Grand Vacations). In case you might be - or are just interested in how the programs compare - I'm sharing a home-grown program comparison chart, attached. 

Started out being a cheat sheet for me to keep up with the differences in the two programs. But I kept adding more lines and decided it might be of interest to others. Tried to stick to just the facts, but some opinions and judgements inevitably slipped in. Let me know if you find material errors, please.

I own multiple contracts in both programs and a mixture of developer and resale in both (Yes, I know. I should have found TUG sooner and avoided developer purchases, but that is water under the bridge.) Am a happy owner in both programs, so far.


----------



## Heymarch (Sep 4, 2021)

Thanks for sharing.  Would you recommend buying minimum points from Disney and then buying resale with Disney?


----------



## RX8 (Sep 4, 2021)

You are a definitely a detailed oriented person lots of good info.

I own both HGVC (affiliate) and DVC.

Grand Pacific Palisades (HGVC) - fixed summer week which converts to 8400 points. For me the best of both worlds - a fixed summer week close to the beach or swap for HGVC points.

Grand Californian (DVC). Originally purchased Copper Creek direct. Low pressure presentation on a DCL cruise. Rescinded on the 10th day via phone. Being a west coast person, I have been to Disneyland 20X more than WDW. I wanted Grand Californian and couldn’t count on reserving there at 7 months so I rescinded. Found a resale Grand Californian late 2018 just before the prices went through the roof. Paid $155/point.

My two cents:

HGVC - quality resorts. Easy reserving system. Variety of resorts (concentrated in certain geographical areas). Many nickel and dime fees with my biggest dislike being the $59 yreservation booking fee. Minimum 3 day reservation is a pain.

DVC - only stayed in Grand Californian so far but it was fabulous. Easy booking process. Cancelling is easy too. No fees at all, can book a one day reservation. Haven’t done so but renting is relatively easy and at a profit.


----------



## BeoBob (Sep 4, 2021)

Heymarch said:


> Thanks for sharing. Would you recommend buying minimum points from Disney and then buying resale with Disney?



Generally, yes. Buying minimum (as of Sept 4, 2021 the minimum for Full (aka “Blue Card”) DVC Member Benefits is 150 annual points bought directly from Disney), then doing resale for the balance works for many. There are some potentially significant exceptions. If either of the following are true for you, buying more than minimum from Disney **might** make sense: (1) if you think you might want to regularly trade DVC points for Disney Cruises, Adventures by Disney (Disney’s excellent escorted world tours program), or for stays at Disney Hotels (including while visiting Disney’s international parks) or (2) if your Disney bought points are NOT bought at Riviera AND you think you might want to regularly stay at Riviera or future (as yet unbuilt) DVC resorts. Point 2 arises because of new DVC restrictions on point bought via resale that started with DVC’s new Riviera contracts and are likely to continue into future resorts. Point 2 may be especially relevant if you are making a first purchase now as a young family and expecting to stay in DVC for 20 or more years. Points 1 and 2 might require more points for practical use than the 150 point direct-from-Disney minimum. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SFTechGeek (Sep 4, 2021)

Excellent. Nice comparison. I especially like your comment:

Is it fair to say that in the program’s Secondary Booking Window, that “points are just points”, regardless of their original purchase price or what their maintenance fee is? Meaning that if you somehow knew you would always book in the Secondary Booking window, that you’d be financially better off buying program points at the lowest up-front price with the lowest annual maintenance fee?

…which is why I’m on my way to buy a second HGVC property on the secondary market.

thanks again for sharing.
John


----------



## kanerf (Sep 4, 2021)

I own both as well.  I bought into the The District in Washington D.C. as that I where I like to stay with HGVC.  It is a very nice resort, top 3 floors of the Embassy Suites Georgetown.  The only issue is that parking is horrendous at $56 a night.  There are some cheaper garages in the area.  It will be interesting to see what the purchase of Diamond brings to the program. DVC is great for staying WDW.  There is not much value beyond that as they have few other resorts outside of WDW and DL.  RCI does not do much for the program and there are much cheaper ways to get RCI exchanges.


----------



## Dean (Sep 8, 2021)

They really are 2 different animals.  For Disney trips it's essentially the on property vs off property argument.  For non DVC options, it's simply a comparison of what is included directly with each program.  The other cash type exchanges with either, and all other programs I'm aware of, are options with little or no value when looked at ongoing or from a financial standpoint.  They can complement each other nicely but both are relatively expensive, esp DVC.


----------



## elaine (Sep 9, 2021)

I own both. Assuming one purchased both resale, HGVC is minimal capital outlay, DVC is high. However, DVC (as of now) has maintained its value (or increased), so one could view that as just "parking cash" and the resale market is quite liquid. Annual fees for comparable lodging go to HGVC for 2BRs, somewhat of a wash for 1BR. Then, as Dean said, it comes down to the onsite vs offsite analysis. Our family with 2 college kids would still rather squeeze into a DVC 1 BR with pull out sofa and the extra smaller bed like at AKV, (new) SSR, or OKW. When we add a 5th, we need to move to a 2BR and stay at HGVC. Not having to drive at DVC is  a huge plus for us.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 9, 2021)

I also like putting things down on paper so I can refer to them when changes occur and then document changes to systems that affect me.  I have done this quite a bit, and it helped me to recommend to friends.  I am still in the process of perfecting our ownership.  My goal is to travel for free by renting some units and using some ourselves.  

I have added ownerships and haven't subtracted many.  I need to get rid of a bunch we cannot use.  Covid taught me a good lesson.   Our kids will appreciate us getting out of some junky points I don't need to own right now.  They would REALLY appreciate my current plan to buy into Marriott and leave the junk behind.  

I have deeded weeks I love, float weeks, that are rentable and have great exchange power.


----------



## JohnB3 (Sep 12, 2021)

Nice write up, I think DVC may have changed the fee to deposit to RCI from $95 to $0 and increased the inbound trade fee to $190 so the RCI member trading in now pays both half of that fee, otherwise I thought the DVC comments were spot on.  I don't own HGVC but if/when my addiction gets the better of me that would likely be my next resale purchase


----------



## BeoBob (Sep 14, 2021)

JohnB3 said:


> DVC may have changed the fee to deposit to RCI from $95 to $0 and increased the inbound trade fee to $190 so the RCI member trading in now pays both half of that fee




Thank you for the heads up on DVC RCI fees. I’ll correct that in a future update. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 14, 2021)

BeoBob said:


> Thank you for the heads up on DVC RCI fees. I’ll correct that in a future update.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


And I look for that cost to trade in to go up.  RCI and DVC both know how very valuable those trades are to those of us who stay at DVC via exchange.  It's a bargain stay for us.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 14, 2021)

FYI

For other system comparisons.....it is a few year old, but still helpful. 









						Timeshare System Points Comparison Chart
					

side by side comparison chart of all the major Timeshare Point systems



					tug2.net


----------



## Bailey#1 (Sep 15, 2021)

DVC has excellent "outside rental companies" where you can rent your points for about double your MF's.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Sep 22, 2021)

If you really want to educate DVC owners, DISboards is the way to go. Most people on TUG own multiple systems and are generally more knowledgeable . The DISboard forum is filled with DVC owners that are completely oblivious to how much they are overpaying in purchase price + annual dues compared to other quality resale contracts (Hilton, Marriott, Wyndham)


----------



## pinetree1 (Nov 11, 2021)

BeoBob: very helpful information. 

We own both HGV and Marriott, and are looking into buy into Disney for its on-site villas and airport shuttle. Any suggestion which Disney resort we should buy?


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Nov 11, 2021)

pinetree1 said:


> BeoBob: very helpful information.
> 
> We own both HGV and Marriott, and are looking into buy into Disney for its on-site villas and airport shuttle. Any suggestion which Disney resort we should buy?


First, I’m sorry to tell you that Disney’s airport shuttle ends operations on December 31 of this year, so that cuts out one of your reasons for buying DVC.

To make further suggestions, more information about your traveling plans would be helpful. Desired villa size can be critical, because studios at some resorts book up exceedingly quickly and require ownership at that resort and the willingness to book at 11 months out at precisely 8 AM Eastern time. Are you concerned about the resort’s pools, dining options, transportation to parks? Do you plan to stay at your home resort most of the time, or do you want to stay someplace different each time you come? Are you planning to buy resale for certain or considering direct vs. resale?

If you really want to delve into the “should I buy DVC, and if so, which resort” questions, here’s a good forum: https://www.disboards.com/forums/purchasing-dvc.28/. There you can find lots of analysis from all different directions!


----------



## pinetree1 (Nov 11, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> First, I’m sorry to tell you that Disney’s airport shuttle ends operations on December 31 of this year, so that cuts out one of your reasons for buying DVC.
> 
> To make further suggestions, more information about your traveling plans would be helpful. Desired villa size can be critical, because studios at some resorts book up exceedingly quickly and require ownership at that resort and the willingness to book at 11 months out at precisely 8 AM Eastern time. Are you concerned about the resort’s pools, dining options, transportation to parks? Do you plan to stay at your home resort most of the time, or do you want to stay someplace different each time you come? Are you planning to buy resale for certain or considering direct vs. resale?
> 
> If you really want to delve into the “should I buy DVC, and if so, which resort” questions, here’s a good forum: https://www.disboards.com/forums/purchasing-dvc.28/. There you can find lots of analysis from all different directions!



TheHolleys87:

we are at late 50s with college age daughter so we need at least 1 bedroom villa. We are not really into thrill rides, would like to try different resorts and enjoy walking in parks, especially Epic park.


----------



## noreenkate (Nov 11, 2021)

@BeoBob great post I have been looking for things like that for years- 
Having purchased DVC first a lot of the other systems look really complicated. 
lol just the mention of star options and mandatory confuse me.





TheHolleys87 said:


> First, I’m sorry to tell you that Disney’s airport shuttle ends operations on December 31 of this year, so that cuts out one of your reasons for buying DVC.
> 
> To make further suggestions, more information about your traveling plans would be helpful. Desired villa size can be critical, because studios at some resorts book up exceedingly quickly and require ownership at that resort and the willingness to book at 11 months out at precisely 8 AM Eastern time. Are you concerned about the resort’s pools, dining options, transportation to parks? Do you plan to stay at your home resort most of the time, or do you want to stay someplace different each time you come? Are you planning to buy resale for certain or considering direct vs. resale?
> 
> If you really want to delve into the “should I buy DVC, and if so, which resort” questions, here’s a good forum: https://www.disboards.com/forums/purchasing-dvc.28/. There you can find lots of analysis from all different directions!



mears will continue airport service but at a fee -

https://thepointsguy.com/news/mears-shuttle-service-disney/

We were not fans of the Magic express but was  looking forward to brightline  








						Brightline Construction Into Disney Springs Remains Empty After Indefinite Halt - Inside the Magic
					

The new Brightline expansion in Orlando, Florida, has had a difficult path coming to fruition, especially as of late. One of the newest lines in development is meant to connect Orlando International Airport (MCO) to Disney Springs, which would allow Guests to easily travel to Disney property...




					insidethemagic.net
				






@pinetree1 - DVC is always best to buy where you want to stay- i know that goes against most timeshare logic but if it’s important for your family to have access to monorail, skyliner - or in our case golf purchare there - home resort priority makes a huge difference…Booking certain resorts and many room categories can get very competitive especially now with all the increased  rentals available. It’s taken 5 years of wait listing to finally get a weekend in February for a villa at Grand Californian…Imagine my surprise to find out other systems don’t have that kind of availability issues.


----------



## elaine (Nov 11, 2021)

We tend to stay at lower points 1br-akv, ssr, okw. Ssr was what we’d stay if trading in via Rci and was the bottom of the list. Now,  Ssr was just renovated and is very nice and is one of our fav if staying with kids-easy walk to disney springs. And an extra pull out single bed in living room. “Sofa” bed is a comfy Murphy memory foam queen bed. My college kid much preferred it to the old sofa bed. 
Look at dvc online pictures and decide which appeals to you. I’d also read disboards. They are hundreds of posts about buying dvc, where to stay, which is “best” etc.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Nov 11, 2021)

pinetree1 said:


> TheHolleys87:
> 
> we are at late 50s with college age daughter so we need at least 1 bedroom villa. We are not really into thrill rides, would like to try different resorts and enjoy walking in parks, especially Epic park.


The folks on the DISboards Purchasing DVC forum (link I gave you) will analyze your needs up one way and down another and will present every possible way to look at cost of buying in (resale, retail, length of contract) - but you may be able to gain enough information just by reading that and the other three DVC related forums there to make a decision. I'll just say that I'm so glad we bought when there were only two resorts onsite, both with the same RTU expiration date, and didn't have to consider so many factors as people do now.

After a few minutes contemplation, I would suggest you look into SSR, because it has the most recently renovated units and the price is great if you want to "sleep around" at different resorts.  The 1BR we stayed in this past June was beautiful; about the only criticism I have has to do with all the doors that open into the one and only bathroom - that was not thoughtfully designed, it's like a forest when all the doors are open. As far as visiting the parks, it's a bus ride to all four parks but a walk or ride to Disney Springs.

The other resort you might consider is BLT - the one bedroom units there have two full bathrooms as well as both a sofa bed and a fold out chair bed, so your daughter would have her own bathroom and a choice of where to sleep.  I'm told the chair bed is more comfortable than the foldout couch!  BLT is walking distance from MK, a monorail ride to Epcot (although you have to walk to the Contemporary to catch the resort monorail and then transfer at the TTC to the Epcot monorail) and buses to DHS and AK.  Again, the price for BLT is relatively good.

Looking at it from the standpoint of access to Epcot, BWV and BCV are the two that are basically right outside the IG entrance.  They're more expensive to buy per point (but the points required per night are less than the more recently built DVC resorts, so if you look at the cost of booking your 1 BR for a week there vs. elsewhere, they can be less expensive), have shorter RTU, and haven't been renovated as recently as SSR, but as they say, location, location, location!  We count ourselves fortunate that BWV is our home resort.

Good luck on your search!

Edited to add - if you haven't already stayed in a DVC villa, either cash, rented or exchange, be aware that they're not nearly as large or as well furnished as Marriott and HGVC.  For instance, a 2 BR at BWV sleeps 8 or 9, but the dining table seats 4 or 5.  DVC resorts at WDW get their value from their location close to the theme parks.  My parents used to own Marriott, and I loved staying in any of the Palms across I-4 because they were so large!


----------



## noreenkate (Nov 11, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Looking at it from the standpoint of access to Epcot, BWV and BCV are the two that are basically right outside the IG entrance.  They're more expensive to buy per point (but the points required per night are less than the more recently built DVC resorts, so if you look at the cost of booking your 1 BR for a week there vs. elsewhere, they can be less expensive), have shorter RTU, and haven't been renovated as recently as SSR, but as they say, location, location, location!  We count ourselves fortunate that BWV is our home resort.
> 
> Good luck on your search!



Lots of great advice... 

Keep in mind though the Epcot resorts BCV & BWV expire in 2042- for some people thats a plus+ but that doesn't leave much time  to recover "sunk" costs,
I don't want to seen negative but watch out on the smaller contacts for sold out resorts like the EPCOT some actually can go higher resale pp than Direct buy in- its been nuts lately-


----------



## JohnB3 (Nov 12, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> The folks on the DISboards Purchasing DVC forum (link I gave you) will analyze your needs up one way and down another and will present every possible way to look at cost of buying in (resale, retail, length of contract) - but you may be able to gain enough information just by reading that and the other three DVC related forums there to make a decision. I'll just say that I'm so glad we bought when there were only two resorts onsite, both with the same RTU expiration date, and didn't have to consider so many factors as people do now.
> 
> After a few minutes contemplation, I would suggest you look into SSR, because it has the most recently renovated units and the price is great if you want to "sleep around" at different resorts.  The 1BR we stayed in this past June was beautiful; about the only criticism I have has to do with all the doors that open into the one and only bathroom - that was not thoughtfully designed, it's like a forest when all the doors are open. As far as visiting the parks, it's a bus ride to all four parks but a walk or ride to Disney Springs.
> 
> ...


This is as nice a summery as I've read.  Thanks.  I know for my family resale SSR ended up being our choice after reading all the material on disboards as has been suggested.  We enjoy Disney Springs and the combination of lower buy in cost and lower end maintenance fees closed the deal for us.  BLT was a close second but for my family MK is our least often visited park and Disney Springs is the place we go on every trip.  I've been happy with our choice and we have been able to stay at many of the other resorts using those SSR points (as we often trade into SSR via RCI) at 7 months you can often find 1 bed villas and we have some flexibility on when we travel.


----------



## pinetree1 (Nov 14, 2021)

Thank you for all valuable ideas and suggestion. I need to read more about DVC.


----------



## Arthur2990 (Dec 6, 2021)

BeoBob said:


> Hello, all. I'm a first-time thread contributor- be gentle ;-)
> 
> There may not be a lot of people who own at DVC but might be thinking about buying into Hilton's timeshare program (Hilton Grand Vacations). In case you might be - or are just interested in how the programs compare - I'm sharing a home-grown program comparison chart, attached.
> 
> ...


This is very awsome.  So glad you put in the work for this.  I would love to see something like this for wyndham and DVC.


----------



## Arthur2990 (Dec 6, 2021)

cbyrne1174 said:


> If you really want to educate DVC owners, DISboards is the way to go. Most people on TUG own multiple systems and are generally more knowledgeable . The DISboard forum is filled with DVC owners that are completely oblivious to how much they are overpaying in purchase price + annual dues compared to other quality resale contracts (Hilton, Marriott, Wyndham)


I get what your are saying from a dollar perspective.  That being said when I am staying at WDW i would rather stay at DVC resort from a ease of transportation and getting into the parts early/later.  Staying at another time share isn't any different than staying at any other hotel in the area. At least with DVC the value of the points hold value over time so if purchase direct and hold the points over time you probably can get your money back.


----------

